# We're on foal watch!!!



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

At my barn we have two beautiful pregnant mares, and they are both due this week sometime. Looks like the black mare is ready to drop!! We thought it would be last night, but she's sneaky. Likes to do drop when she thinks no one is watching. 

The chestnut will be a first time mommy! We can't wait to see her baby too. 

I will definitely post pictures once the babies are born!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

How very exciting for you. Foaling is an amazing sight to witness....if they don't go getting all sneaky on you.

Good luck.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

So cool! My MIL is a horse person and she had three mares pregnant in one spring. She was a busy lady. . But I remember she was very excited and had a baby monitor to the stalls so she could be on baby watch when she was in bed. The foals are so cute when they are first born! Please post pictures when they arrive!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*On thread watch for foal watch*

I'm keeping an eye on this thread. How very exciting. I hope all goes well. I never had the pleasure of breeding my mares so I will enjoy seeing the photos of yours or those in your barn.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Still no babies! 

Allie (the black) has had a dropped belly for a week and has quite a bag. Jewel, the chestnut, just dropped her belly and is now producing milk too! 

Today I was able to see Jewel's baby moving and kicking! Come on babies, we can't wait to see you!

Maybe the mares are waiting for a nice day when we aren't going to float down to the barn....way too much rain here!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Tell them both to do it on the 8th. That's my daughter's birthday. lol


----------

